# Stabiles Betriebsystem mit wenig Wartungsaufwand



## DJPX (12. September 2019)

Hallo aktiver Leser,
Ich bin derzeitig auf der Suche nach einem Betriebsystem für mein Server Projekt. Der Server soll sehr lange laufen und das auch realtiv stabil (ca 10 Jahre). Desweiteren wäre es wünschenswert wenn die Wartungsarbeiten realtiv gering bleiben würden und sowohl Sicherheitsupdates als auch Betriebsystemupdates/-upgrades ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen Debian(/Ubuntu) und Fedora(/Centos) bin aber auch offen für andere Betriebsysteme (linuxbasiert).
Ich kann mich leider im Moment noch nicht so wirklich entscheiden da alles so seine Vor- und Nachteile hat.
(Ich habe bisher meinstens Debian auf Servern benutzt)
Vielleicht hat jemand ja schon Erfahrungen mit den Betriebsystemen auf lang Zeit gemacht und kann mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen oder von einem OS abraten,
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und den Wissensaustausch.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. September 2019)

*AW: Stabiles Betriebsystem mit wening Wartungsaufwand*

Nimm Debian .


----------



## rtf (12. September 2019)

*AW: Stabiles Betriebsystem mit wening Wartungsaufwand*

Wenn du sonst nur Debian benutzt hast, würde ich auch zu Debian raten. Dann allerdings die LTS die mindestens 5 Jahre lang stable releases erhält. Nachteil? ist das die LTS nicht dauerhaft vom Debian Security Team gepatched wird. Sobald das Debian Team aufhört wird es gepatched von Voluntären und Firmen. 

Quelle: de/LTS - Debian Wiki

Alternative wäre die LTS Version von Ubuntu Server mit ebenfalls 5 Jahren Support.

Ich selber verwende Ubuntu Server und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2019)

*AW: Stabiles Betriebsystem mit wening Wartungsaufwand*

Was soll die Möhre denn machen? Privat oder Firma? 

Wenn Firma: SLES oder RHEL.

Wenn privat: debian stable und fertig.


----------



## idge (12. September 2019)

Ubuntu Server wegen LivePatch, hat sonst keine andere Distro
Ansonsten openSuSE wenn punktgenaues Rollback wichtiger wäre


----------



## DJPX (12. September 2019)

*AW: Stabiles Betriebsystem mit wening Wartungsaufwand*

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Nimm Debian .



hast du damit Langzeit Erfahrungen gemacht?



rtf schrieb:


> Wenn du sonst nur Debian benutzt hast, würde ich auch zu Debian raten. Dann allerdings die LTS die mindestens 5 Jahre lang stable releases erhält. Nachteil? ist das die LTS nicht dauerhaft vom Debian Security Team gepatched wird. Sobald das Debian Team aufhört wird es gepatched von Voluntären und Firmen.
> 
> Quelle: de/LTS - Debian Wiki
> 
> ...



Also mit Debian habe ich bisher am meisten gemacht aber ich habe genauso Erfahrungen mit Fedora, Ubuntu, CentOS.  Aber ich habe leider bei keinen Richtige Langzeitehrfahrungen gemacht ich hatte nur Debian für ca 2 Jahre am Stück auf einem Server laufen.
Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das Ubuntu auch viel in Firmen verwendet wird. 
Und nach den 5 Jahren Bzw schon vorher würde ich dann auf die Nächste Version Upgraden und genau das Upgraden ist das kritische da man da aufpassen muss was geändert worden ist (Softwäre Packete/Abhänigkeiten oder Biblioteken wechseln)




Zeiss schrieb:


> Was soll die Möhre denn machen? Privat oder Firma?
> 
> Wenn Firma: SLES oder RHEL.
> 
> Wenn privat: debian stable und fertig.



Warum RHEL und nicht Centos oder Fedora?
Auf dem Server sollen Nextcloud,GitLab, SonarQube, ein eigenes Datensicherungsprogramm, ein VPN, E-Mailserver und einige Dockercontaier laufen




idge schrieb:


> Ubuntu Server wegen LivePatch, hat sonst keine andere Distro
> Ansonsten openSuSE wenn punktgenaues Rollback wichtiger wäre



Ja das war einer der Gründe warum ich Ubuntu auch in die Liste  aufgenommen habe. Ich habe Ubuntu eigentlich bisher nur als Desktop verwendet aber auch da habe ich die LivePatches schon verwendet. EIn weiterer Vorteil von Ubuntu ist das es viele Treiber unterstütz und das von Canonical dies Snap Apps kommen welche echt super sind (kann man aber auch auf den anderen nachinstallieren). Aber auch hier habe ich keine Langzeit Erfahrung.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2019)

*AW: Stabiles Betriebsystem mit wening Wartungsaufwand*



DJPX schrieb:


> Warum RHEL und nicht Centos oder Fedora?
> Auf dem Server sollen Nextcloud,GitLab, SonarQube, ein eigenes Datensicherungsprogramm, ein VPN, E-Mailserver und einige Dockercontaier laufen



Weil RHEL ein Enterprise ist, mit entsprechendem garantierten Support und etc.

Deswegen auch die Frage: Firma oder privat. Bei der Firma würde ich nicht mit Debian und Gedöns anfangen.


----------



## DJPX (13. September 2019)

*AW: Stabiles Betriebsystem mit wening Wartungsaufwand*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Weil RHEL ein Enterprise ist, mit entsprechendem garantierten Support und etc.
> 
> Deswegen auch die Frage: Firma oder privat. Bei der Firma würde ich nicht mit Debian und Gedöns anfangen.



Als erstes wird der Prototyp Privat laufen solange bist das System eingerichtet und fertig entwickelt ist. Da nach läuf es in einer kleinen Firma und auch Privat weiter.


----------



## Teacup (13. September 2019)

*AW: Stabiles Betriebsystem mit wening Wartungsaufwand*



DJPX schrieb:


> Als erstes wird der Prototyp Privat laufen solange bist das System eingerichtet und fertig entwickelt ist. Da nach läuf es in einer kleinen Firma und auch Privat weiter.



Würde sich ja CentOS anbieten, da sollte ja eigentlich alles auf RHEL übertragbar sein.


----------



## DJPX (16. September 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mal versucht Centos auf mein Testsystem zuspielen, was ohne Probleme geklappt hat aber scheinbar hat Centos ein Problem mit der Prozessor Architektur. Ich versuche es jetzt erstmal mit einer 32 Bit Installation und schaue mal ob ich dann auch was installieren kann.


----------



## Teacup (16. September 2019)

DJPX schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal versucht Centos auf mein Testsystem zuspielen, was ohne Probleme geklappt hat aber scheinbar hat Centos ein Problem mit der Prozessor Architektur. Ich versuche es jetzt erstmal mit einer 32 Bit Installation und schaue mal ob ich dann auch was installieren kann.



Wahrscheinlich ist der Standardkernel einfach zu alt. Ich dachte auch, dass CentOS 8 schon draußen wäre, aber ist es ja gar nicht.
RHEL hat auf Version 8 bei vielem einen großen Versionssprung gemacht, weswegen die Erstellung von Centos wohl länger dauert. Seit Juli liest man, dass es "bald" kommen müsste.


----------



## DJPX (17. September 2019)

Danke für die Information .


----------



## paysen (17. September 2019)

Ich kann dir Mint empfehlen. 

Ich wechsel zwischendurch immer mal wieder, aber bei Ubuntu hat es mich zuletzt gestört, dass die gelieferte Desktop Environment (Gnome) keine 120Hz aufwärts auf dem Desktop nutzt, sondern nur in Spielen etc. Heißt, dass man beim Fenster verschieben etc immer nur auf 60Hz hängt. Vielleicht haben sie das mittlerweile auch gefixt. Ich musste aber noch vor einem Jahr deshalb auf die LXQT DE wechseln.


----------



## Zeiss (17. September 2019)

Wer hält Dich davon ab es selbst zu fixen?


----------



## DJPX (18. September 2019)

Ich nutze tatsächlich auch gerne Linux Mint(neben einigen anderen Distributionen), aber da es sich hier um einen Server handelt ist die GUI eigentlich (aus Performancegründen) aus und vielleicht nur mal zum debuggen an.


----------



## Firefly243 (28. September 2019)

Ich habe derzeit einen Dualboot mit Manjaro am laufen, ich werde wohl in absehbarer Zeit komplett auf eine Arch-basierte Distro umsteigen. 

Wenn es komplett stabil sein soll, würde ich eher eine "LTS" Distro nehmen, z.B. ein reines Debian.


----------

